# Rate It! Describe It!



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome to a new thread I am starting about the music you have been listening to recently. We will be using a particular format, but it's an easy one; my view is that it shouldn't be a challenge to communicate one's love of music or a specific recorded performance.

Here's how it goes:

1. Start out with telling us what you have listened to, who is performing the music and your listening source.
Example: The Mozart Piano Sonatas performed by Mitsuko Uchida on the Philips label.

2. Give us your rating from 1 to 5 stars concerning the music, performances and sound quality.
Example:
Mozart Piano Sonatas - 5 Stars
Performances - 5 Stars
Sound Quality - 4 Stars

3. Description - In general, the Mozart piano sonatas flow like silk, and Uchida's interpretations are equally flowing and packed with subtle delights. Most invigorating are the fast moments where Uchida offers a level of excitement not often found in alternative recordings; it's as if she takes us to the edge of the cliff without ever toppling over it. I love that effect.

That's about it. Readers will certainly know your sentiments about the music and interpretations.

I'll take the plunge shortly with post #2.

P.S. - I forgot to mention a couple of matters:

1. Feel free to post a picture of the cover, but there is no requirement to do so. I'm neutral on this subject.

2. Posters need to feel comfortable about sharing their thoughts on the recordings they are listening to. To aid in this, it is essential that nobody takes issue with the descriptions made by the poster. There is no room for argument or negativity on this thread. This is not a discussion thread where folks go back and forth against each other; it's an informational and fun thread. Those of you who participate regularly in the TC games know exactly what I mean; others will eventually understand.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach's French Suites (6), BWV 812-817 performed by David Cates on the Music & Arts label.

Ratings:
French Suites - 5 Stars
Performances - 5 Stars
Sound Quality - 5 Stars

Description - David Cates is an exceptional Bach harpsichordist; his performances of the Fresh Suites match or exceed those from highly esteemed artists such as Davitt Moroney, Kenneth Gilbert and Alan Curtis. Cates routinely skips the repeats of second subjects of each movement; if you can't tolerate the lack of repeats, this is not the recording for you. However, Cates does some additions as well; he adds a Bach prelude before the Allemande of each suite. The most outstanding feature of the set is the use of a staggering technique where one or more voices are played ahead or behind the beat; I found this technique fascinating. The sound quality is top-rate, offering full clarity that brings out the contrapuntal elements. I strongly suggest that you check out this wonderful set; you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

As you can see from post #2, the process is not difficult or time consuming. My description above was on the long side; your descriptions may be much shorter. I want you to write a description that suits you best; nobody is grading the length of your comments.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, I was listening to Nathan Milstein in the Bach Solo Violin Music last night. I have multiple other versions of the same music but NM just bowled me over yesterday. There are so many places where other Players seem to be slowing down, hanging on for dear life, and Milstein barrels in fearlessly, scaling every hairpin turn like child’s play.
Rate it? What’s the scale here. I give it an 11. On the DG label.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Triplets:

That was a very nice write-up. I do have a request of you - if you can, please use the format I detailed above in the future. However, your description does give all readers a strong impression of your affection for Milstein's Bach performances.

Congratulations!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Louis Moreau Gottschalk's piano music performed by Cecile Licad on the Naxos label (American Classics Series)

Ratings:
Gottschalk's Music - 4 Stars
Performances - 5 Stars
Sound Quality - 4 Stars

Description - Gottschalk was the first United States piano virtuoso. His music conveys a young and adventurous country hungry for more respect, more territory.....more of everything. Licad gives us pulsating performances flowing with life's vital juices; her daring interpretations perfectly reflect this young and growing nation. The sound can be a little harsh, but a judicious application of the audio controls easily erases this effect. In summation, anyone wanting some insight into the national psychology of the United States in its first hundred years of existence needs to hear Gottschalk's music via the blazing accounts of Cecile Licad.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Chausson - Symphony in B flat op. 20

Armin Jordan and Basel Symphony Orchestra on Erato


Symphony 5 stars
Performance 4 stars
Sound 3.5 stars

This is a 1986 disc so I'm sure there are better sounding recordings that can really bring out the nuances in this magnificent symphony. It's just a little bit cloudy but not so much to not want to listen to the work repeatedly. What a shame Chausson died so young -- without a doubt his orchestration and melodies in the symphony are just as good as the most popular of French Romantic symphonic war horses (Franck and Saint Saens). The first movement theme is memorable both majestic and lyrical and is so brilliant that the splendid (though somewhat somber) 2nd movement is a bit of a letdown -- though not much so. I have the feeling a different recording of this symphony might be worth a purchase, but if not I am happy with this recording which I've had for many years. The recording also has his symphonic poem Viviane which I haven't listened to on this occasion.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

cougarjuno:

That's exactly the type of posting I was hoping for. Well done!!

By the way, I also love Chausson's symphony; it's probably my favorite symphony from a French composer.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Karl Jenkins' "Stabat Mater"

Stabat Mater: 5
Performance: 5
Sound Quality: 5

This particular Stabat Mater was new to me until last week. I've repeatedly listened to it, twice the last 2 days in my commute back and forth to work. The work consists of 12 parts, with Jenkins pretty much changing the musical style from one to the next. Having translated parts of the poem "Stabat Mater dolorosa" into English and Arabic, leaving most of it in Latin, and then giving different sections of the work varying ethnic flavors in the musical themes (classic polyphony, middle eastern, modern Indian rhythms), the work at first seems almost disjointed and doesn't quite seem to flow. After repeated listening, I believe I understand the intent and can easily flow with the changing styles. Each piece of the work is a snap shot of Jesus' crucifixion, zeroing in on his mother Mary's emotional and spiritual state of mind. It moves back and forth from spiritual affirmation and faith to loss and sorrow, and finally arrives at joy and elation. This disc was released in 2008 and was controlled by Jenkins not only as composer, but as conductor and producer. What you hear is what he wants you to hear. Many parts of the work are stunningly beautiful. What I find most interesting though, and I told my wife about this last night, is that I now feel I have known this work my whole life. True art.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm looking to listen to the Jenkins. Great write-up!!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, I listened to the Jenkins Stabat Mater, and it is a gorgeous work with abundant variety. Thanks to Joe B for bringing it to my attention! If I have time today, I'll look into other works by Jenkins.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nikolay Myaskovksy (1881-1950)
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 (1938)
Mieczyslaw Weinberg (1919-1996)
Violin Concerto in G minor, op. 67 (1960)

Ilya Grubert, violin
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra/Dmitry Yablonsky
Recorded 2003
Naxos 8.557194 [66'49]

Ratings:
Both Concertos - 5 Stars +
Performances - 4.5 Stars
Sound Quality - 4 Stars

Description - This disc is one of the most treasured in my personal collection, both concertos fully worthy of frequent recordings and concert appearances. Although composed in 1938, the Myaskovsky is a full-blown late romantic epic with abundant musical themes that are as compelling as they are gorgeous. Most impressive is the 20 minute 1st movement which is a feast for the mind and heart replete with a stunning 4 minute violin cadenza placed right in the middle of the movement.

By contrast, the Weinberg concerto is a hard-as-nails composition that reflects an illogical, debilitating and brutal dictatorship. The work instantly begins with a tremendously concentrated force marching forward and out for blood. Given that Weinberg was arrested in 1953 as an "enemy of the people", it isn't far-fetched to wonder if the composer might have been thinking of himself as the intended prey. Overall, the work is immersed in a bleak environment.

The performances are excellent with Grubert especially note-worthy. Conductor Yablonsky has been criticized for being rather understated in other recordings, but these two wonderful concertos find him ready for the hunt. Recording quality is quite good but not in the state of the art category. Be good to yourself and acquire this Naxos disc immediately.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach's Goldberg Variations performed by pianist Jenö Jandó on the Naxos label.

Ratings:
Music - 5 Stars
Performances - 1.5 Stars
Sound Quality - 3 stars

Description - Jenö Jandó is a "house pianist" for Naxos. Actually, he is a production machine who has more recordings in the catalogs than any other classical music pianist. Machines do break down, and Jandó is no exception. Although his recording of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier is rather good and at low cost, his Goldbergs has little to recommend it.

The pianist rounds off most notes, not allowing for sufficient lift, exuberance or edge. He gives Bach's bleakest variations such as nos. 15, 21 and 25 (Black Pearl) only a dusting of negativity. Accenting is weak and dialogue among voices is undernourished. Worst of all, Jandó has a formula he uniformly uses when playing the repeats; he softens his tone and adds short trills to the upper melody lines. This steady diet in the repeats becomes predictable and tiresome. Further, the trills are annoying and call attention to themselves.

Say "no" to Jenö Jandó and check out much better recorded performances by pianists Rosalyn Tureck, Glenn Gould, and Andras Schiff (ECM version). In addition, there is a new recording by Beatrice Rana on Warner Classics that blows away most of the competition. With a plethora of excellent or better Goldberg Variations on the market, the Naxos offering is a non-starter.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> Well, I listened to the Jenkins Stabat Mater, and it is a gorgeous work with abundant variety. Thanks to Joe B for bringing it to my attention! If I have time today, I'll look into other works by Jenkins.


It's nice to know there are a few other Jenkins listeners on the forum!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

*Donizetti: Lucia Di Lammermoor*
Conducted by Thomas Schippers
Singers: Carlo Bergonzi, Beverly Sills, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Diaz

The Opera: 5 stars
Performance 5 stars
Sound quality 4 stars

This, my only recording of Lucia, was purchases three years ago or so during a buying frenzy and languished on my shelf until recently. It was nice to have a stellar opera waiting in the wings for me. I rate it near the top for the bel canto, along with Donizetti's Anna Bolena, and Rossini's Guiallame Tell.

The performance: I have nothing to compare, but I also don't feel a strong urge to compare. In this performance I have my favorite opera singers, Bergonzi and Sills, singing at the top of their game. Add to this the beautiful glass harmonica, it is a first rate performance.

Sound quality: I have nothing to quibble with. It may not be quite audiphile level which is why I rated 4 stars instead of 5, but there is nothing really to detract in the sound. It is a gem of my large opera collection.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Bach's Goldberg Variations performed by pianist Jenö Jandó on the Naxos label.
> 
> Ratings:
> Music - 5 Stars
> ...


I obtained a Blu Ray Video of American Pianist Kit Armstrong giving a recital in the Concertgebouw. The finale was the Goldberg, but other works with variations, roughly contemporaneous with the Bach, preceded it, by William Byrd, John Blow, and Sweelnick. All were new to me.
The main item was the disappointment-Armstrong simply plays all the Variations the same, rarely varying speed or dynamics. It's very pretty, as he has a crystalline tone and pedals sparingly, but the chief interest was the other works, particularly Blow's 'Walsingham' Variations.
Music-5
Performance-4
Sound-5


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A new recording, probably the first, of Jacub Ryba's *Stabat Mater*, performed by a bunch of Czechs, is quite Haydnesque with some operatic moments interspersed. The performance and recording are top flight though I am still determining the overall level of the performance. I've only listened once and the music was new to me. It probably would be to you also. One thing I didn't like about the packaging was the lack of texts though there isn't much difference from one stabat mater to another.

Lan Shui's new recording of Debussy's *Jeux, Khamma & La boite a joujoux* is easier to report: the performances are all remarkable, the recording is outstanding, and the Singaport Symphony Orchestra plays extraordinarily well for him. I've waited a long time for a single recording to capture the essence of these less often performed Debussy masterpieces. I've heard Lan Shui in Debussy previously but he wasn't this good.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I found Ryba's Stabat Mater on YouTube and will listen to it before the sun recedes later today.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Zemlinsky: Symphonies no. 1 and no. 2
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra / Ludovit Rajter (Naxos)

Symphony no. 1 - 4 stars
Performance - 3.5 stars
Sound - 3

I've always been enamored with Zemlinsky's Symphony no. 1 in D minor. QXR in NYC plays this every so often. No, it's not the most memorable symphony and doesn't even have great melodies -- still, it's so well paced and orchestrated with snatches of brilliance it's just a cut above the dozens, and dozens of Central European turn of the century symphonies. More Brahmsian than Mahlerian, the first movement is majestic enough to engage. Though of the three movements it is the first in which the 1980s Naxos engineering falls a little short. The Slovak Radio Orchestra does an admirable job with only a few lapses with a bit of wobbliness in the horns. The winner here though is the Scherzo -- it's delightful -- Schubert, Schumann, Raff etc could not have written anything finer. It's a walk in springtime through Viennese gardens. The sentimental finale is doleful and an unusual ending for a Romantic symphony. I bought this on the cheap and although I don't have another recording of the work, I don't necessarily feel the need to buy a better version -- at least not in the near future -- although I'm sure there are several.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I found Ryba's Stabat Mater on YouTube and will listen to it before the sun recedes later today.


Listening is complete. I wasn't very impressed with the Stabat Mater, finding it more a workmanlike composition than an inspired one. Of course, one hearing can be misleading.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I listened to Jenkins Stabat Mater yesterday. This Stabat Mater sounds to me as if it's been written as a film soundtrack Stabat Mater, because of the overall distinc cinematic quality I heard. Also, it doesn't feel exactly religious per se.. Same as Verdi's Requiem is written in the operatic vein, only Jenkins did it in the cinematic spirit.

This is not a review, just a response after listening to the reviewed music in the thread.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Triplets said:


> I obtained a Blu Ray Video of American Pianist Kit Armstrong giving a recital in the Concertgebouw. The finale was the Goldberg, but other works with variations, roughly contemporaneous with the Bach, preceded it, by William Byrd, John *Blow*, and Sweelnick. All were new to me.
> The main item was the disappointment-Armstrong simply plays all the Variations the same, rarely varying speed or dynamics. It's very pretty, as he has a crystalline tone and pedals sparingly, but the chief interest was the other works, particularly *Blow*'s 'Walsingham' Variations.
> Music-5
> Performance-4
> Sound-5


Not John Blow but John Bull. Makes quite a difference.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Marinera said:


> I listened to Jenkins Stabat Mater yesterday. This Stabat Mater sounds to me as if it's been written as a film soundtrack Stabat Mater, because of the overall distinc cinematic quality I heard. Also, it doesn't feel exactly religious per se.. Same as Verdi's Requiem is written in the operatic vein, only Jenkins did it in the cinematic spirit.
> 
> This is not a review, just a response after listening to the reviewed music in the thread.


I completely agree. It definitely sounds like it could be from a film score. I can only imagine that Jenkins is writing it as such to the visual scenes he had in his head of the events of Christ's last day from his mother's perspective. There is a lot of music which carries this kind of strong visual component with it: Strauss' "Don Juan", Hanson's "Nordic Symphony", Korngold's "Symphony in #F", etc. This visual music has always had an appeal for me and I'm sure its one of the reasons I'm so intrigued by the piece.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

*Five Glorious Hours of Bach*

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Works for Solo Keyboard

Godberg Variations, BWV 988
Italian Concerto in F major, BWV 971
French Overture in B minor, BWV 831
Duets (4), BWV 802-805
Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Partitas (6), BWV 825-830

Christophe Rousset, harpsichord
Recorded 1992-1995
Decca [4cd's - 5 hours)

Ratings:
Music - 5 Stars +
Performances - 5 Stars +
Sound Quality - 4.5 Stars

Description - Recordings of Bach's solo keyboard music don't get any better than this 4-cd set from Christophe Rousset. His performances are informed by sharp contours, buoyant rhythms, brilliant phrasing, superb detail of musical lines, poignant slow movements and speedy/wild fast movements. In general, his interpretations crackle with energy.

Rousset's Goldberg Variations is quite aggressive and I love every moment of it. The performance is brash and never dawdles, so I think of it as "Bach The Bounty Hunter". Other special features of the set include the fantastic dialogue of the Italian Concerto's Andante and the visceral excitement of the Presto. As for the Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, Rousset revels in its macabre elements. Rousset also delivers the most propulsive version of the French Overture I've ever heard. In the Partitas, Rousset gives us a stunning and illuminating display of structural clarity. As for the sound, it has much less reverberation than in Rousset's recent Bach outings on the Ambroisie label; that's a major plus for the Decca set.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I’m surprised at the responses to Karl Jenkins. Over here he’s seen as ‘not really classical’, and more like Andrew Lloyd Webber. He’s very popular on our commercial station Classic FM along with the likes of John Williams. Sorry if that sounds really snobbish!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Yesterday I listened to the Richard Hickox /LSO recordings on Chandos of Ralph Vaughn Williams Third and Second Symphonies. It should be noted that the London Symphony is a prior, uncut version. The music that the Composer excised has now become so familiar that I can’t imagine listening to the work without it. And the performances of both discs are beyond reproach, and the sound is simply the best DSD Sound imaginable.

Music-5
Performance 5
Sound. 10


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Marinera said:


> I listened to Jenkins Stabat Mater yesterday. This Stabat Mater sounds to me as if it's been written as a film soundtrack Stabat Mater, because of the overall distinc cinematic quality I heard. Also, it doesn't feel exactly religious per se.. Same as Verdi's Requiem is written in the operatic vein, only Jenkins did it in the cinematic spirit.
> 
> This is not a review, just a response after listening to the reviewed music in the thread.





Joe B said:


> I completely agree. It definitely sounds like it could be from a film score. I can only imagine that Jenkins is writing it as such to the visual scenes he had in his head of the events of Christ's last day from his mother's perspective. There is a lot of music which carries this kind of strong visual component with it: Strauss' "Don Juan", Hanson's "Nordic Symphony", Korngold's "Symphony in #F", etc. This visual music has always had an appeal for me and I'm sure its one of the reasons I'm so intrigued by the piece.





LezLee said:


> I'm surprised at the responses to Karl Jenkins. Over here he's seen as 'not really classical', and more like Andrew Lloyd Webber. He's very popular on our commercial station Classic FM along with the likes of John Williams. Sorry if that sounds really snobbish!


Comparing him to Andrew Lloyd Webber or John Williams does not sound snobbish. I thought Marinera and I both stated that his music sounds like music from a film score. What responses exactly are you surprised by? My original post that I like his "Stabat Mater"?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Joe B said:


> Comparing him to Andrew Lloyd Webber or John Williams does not sound snobbish. I thought Marinera and I both stated that his music sounds like music from a film score. What responses exactly are you surprised by? My original post that I like his "Stabat Mater"?


Yes. It's rude of me to comment without listening to it. Sorry!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Trio Sonatas (6), BWV 525-530
E. Power Biggs (pedal harpsichord)
Recorded 1966
Sony [74:16]

Ratings:
Trio Sonatas - 5 Stars
Performances - 5 Stars +
Sound Quality - 5 Stars

Description - E. Power Biggs offers my favorite interpretation of Bach's Trio Sonatas for organ. Although the pedal harpsichord is generally considered a practice instrument for organists, it becomes an idiomatic instrument for these organ works with Biggs at the helm. Are you interested in an exceptional blend of dignity and grace? Do you want to hear abundant joy? Is voice detail important to you? All these considerations are expertly displayed by Mr. Biggs. Further, don't let the 1966 recording date give you the impression that sound quality is lacking; actually, it is as good as what you would want from a 2018 brand new recording.

Stronger than a harpsichord and weaker than an organ, the pedal harpsichord is a fine instrument for the Trio Sonatas which do not possess the majesty and power of some of Bach's other organ works such as the St. Anne Prelude and Fugue. Bach, Biggs and the pedal harpsichord are a perfect match for the discriminating Bach enthusiast!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, it's been about 10 days since the most recent posting. Although I set up this thread as an alternative to the "Current Listening" thread and also kept posting reviews to keep the thread from sinking into oblivion, it is clear to me that Current Listening is easily preferred by the TC membership. That's fine; I gave it a shot and didn't expect much from it. I'll just stick to my game regimen which well satisfies my interests.

I do thank those who participated on this thread. :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Schubert's final symphony, the great one, in C, performed by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by von Karajan.

Symphony: 5
Performance: 5
Sound: 5

This is an old recording, it might be the 1957, I'm not sure, because I'm listening to it on the phone and don't have the details in front of me, but being the Vienna Philly conducted by HvK, somebody might know what year it is. Old records have a more graphic feel, I don't know why, but it seems we're closer to the musicians in some way. Maybe because the extra noises in the studio aren't deleted and filtered out. I like the faint hiss too. This symph starts with a low gentle melody, but soon we start to hear its great power. I find it hard to listen to works from Schubert's last year without some trepidation. The remarkable man was dying, and some of his music seems to reflect knowledge of this, without ever becoming maudlin or messy.

I got to thinking yesterday that maybe Schubert would have benefitted from having somebody edit his work, but then I understood that the fault in this regard has to be mine. It takes stamina to go so deep with these great composers, and so I persevere! 

:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Works: 5
Performance: 5
Sound: 5

A recent purchase. I bought it for the Franck, which is a favorite work of the Romantic period. I prefer it over the other recordings I've heard due to the superior sound-though I haven't heard the recent Takacs/Hamelin version, which however is paired with yet another Debussy Quartet; I'd probably rather have the comparatively rare Chausson.

Still, I want to hear the Takacs.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Works: 5
> Performance: 5
> Sound: 5
> 
> ...


I've had this disc for quite a few years; always thought highly of it. I'll try to find it and give it another spin; my cd's are currently all over the house.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
> Trio Sonatas (6), BWV 525-530
> E. Power Biggs (pedal harpsichord)
> Recorded 1966
> Sony [74:16]


I listened to this album on Youtube. I'd only ever heard these pieces in versions with organ. Out of curiosity, are you familiar with the version of the Trio Sonatas with Holliger? I'd be curious about how this version compares to the other in your opinion.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I listened to this album on Youtube. I'd only ever heard these pieces in versions with organ. Out of curiosity, are you familiar with the version of the Trio Sonatas with Holliger? I'd be curious about how this version compares to the other in your opinion.


Sorry, I haven't heard that one.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Debussy - Sonates & Trio (Capuçon, Chamayou, Pahud, etc.)

Works: 5
Performance: 5
Sound: 5

After some repeated, comparative listening since acquiring this disk a few weeks ago, this is a confirmed favorite recording of Debussy's chamber music. In particular, I'm happy to have a version of the Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp that is so well recorded-a clear acoustic upgrade from my previous favorite recording with Grumiaux and co.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Is it worth hiding these good reviews in a thread? I just did a search "Louis Moreau Gottschalk Cecile Licad Naxos". Your nice review should get on page 1, bulldog, instead of all that commercial gumpf, but it doesn't. I used to work in SEO, what you need, if your review is to appear on page 1 of Google (maybe) is at least to have all the details in the thread title. So, yes, certainly post your review here, but also start a separate thread for the review, and link to it from here (appropriate internal linking also helps Google to see what's good...) Also, people can then comment on a particular review under the thread for the review rather than mixing them all up here, which doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Beatrice Rana - Goldberg Variations

Works: 5
Performance: 5
Sound: 5

Finally pulled the trigger on this one recently after hearing it a couple times on Youtube a few weeks ago. It's currently my go-to version of the work. Intriguing rhythms, delightful dynamic contrasts, and beautiful piano sound. I'm sure I'll have this one forever.

*p.s.* For prospective buyers:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwsQiTe5CmpOePgyVmRB3_FqkuxPKcq3K


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mozart - Flute sonatas KV 10-15

Marc Grauwels - Flute
Guy Penson - Pianoforte/harpsichord
Jan Sciffer - Cello
Brilliant Classics

Works: 2
Performance: 3
Sound: 2

Juvenalia: he was 8 years old when he composed these pieces, which are probably better known as violin sonatas. He may have been a genius, but I don't hear it in these pieces. Very forgettable, and frankly far too much to take in by playing a full CD. Although the back cover lists a cello player (which is ad lib in the composition), I think he only appears once, albeit to good effect. My CD booklet has not survived a major leakage in the house some 12 years ago, so i cannot check further. The sound does not hel either, as the harpsichord is not clear in the sound picture. Honestly, only for completionists.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mal said:


> Is it worth hiding these good reviews in a thread? I just did a search "Louis Moreau Gottschalk Cecile Licad Naxos". Your nice review should get on page 1, bulldog, instead of all that commercial gumpf, but it doesn't. I used to work in SEO, what you need, if your review is to appear on page 1 of Google (maybe) is at least to have all the details in the thread title. So, yes, certainly post your review here, but also start a separate thread for the review, and link to it from here (appropriate internal linking also helps Google to see what's good...) Also, people can then comment on a particular review under the thread for the review rather than mixing them all up here, which doesn't make much sense.


I searched "Gottschalk Satz" and my review for MusicWeb International was at the top of the page. At any rate, I didn't start this thread for recognition but to prove a point concerning taking an active role here on TC offering a "listening" thread having more substance than what is usually found on the "Current Listening" thread. Mission accomplished as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Works: 5
Performance: 5
Sound: 5

I purchased these recently in part to fill some gaps in my collection of Haydn sonatas. 2 disks in each set: 6 total. As is typical of the pianist and perhaps unusual for recordings of this composer, he takes almost everything at a quick tempo, refusing to luxuriate over particularly beautiful passages; some may miss an "emotional" quality in their favorite sonatas. Of course, Hamelin is a master, and for me these are addictive recordings. Excellent sound.


----------

